# Repair to Autosleeper Executive rear lock - HELP



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi

Our new recently purchased Autosleeper Executive has a broken rear door lock.

We are booked to go away in it in two weeks. I've telephoned Spinney motorhomes (about 30 minutes away from us) and they can't get us in until 9th October. Any other repair centre recommendations. :idea: 

Thanks in advance

Dave & Tracey


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi MyMojo

Take a closer look..........I think a replacment lock will take only moments to change yourself, and no need for anything other than very basic tools.......


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

ET Phone home :lol:

Auto-Sleepers Ltd
Orchard Works
Willers
Nr. Broadway
Worcestershire
HR12 7CV

Tel: 01386 853338
Fax: 01386 858343
E-mail: [email protected]

Link to AS website

It may be best to speak first to the folk in the service center rather than the factory:
Tel: 01386 853511

I am pretty sure they will have the spare parts to send or they will do the job if you drive down to Willersey. ( nice day out) The service guys (Trevor or Charles) may well tell you how to do it yourself with parts from the spares man at the factory across the road, they do mail order.

Mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Sorry for the delay, I've been doing the same investigative reasearch as you guys  

Phones AS who told me a company in Cheltenham actually make the doors for Autosleeper. Spoke to a top guy there who said the 1998 have the old lock in which we can't get any more. The doors going to have to have the lock cut out and a new one grafted in at £200 :roll: .

Thanks for the heads up again. This is the company that makes the rear doors for the Autosleeper Executive in case anyone else needs their help.

Speak to Graham
Cheltenham Laminating Co.Ltd
01242 227750
Unit 7 The Bramery,44 Alstone Lane
Cheltenham, GL51 8HE

Cheers

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Is a repair out of the question? just what has broken? if it is the barrel of the lock these can be obtained from locksmiths and auto part dealers.

Mind unless you do it yourself you will soon run up quite a bill so the new replacement may still be best.

Mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, the outside lock is "siezed" won't budge even with WD40 and brute stupidity. An arm had popped off on the inside which after many hours of fiddly sweat and 'f' and 'jeffs' we got back on but made no odds and eventually the claspy thing on the door can be moved with a screwdiver. I think that's lacking a spring somewhere. I tried to remove the claspy thing housing but that wouldn't budge even after I had removed the locking nuts from the inside, so that might be bonded on.

Nightmare :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mymojo

Now you have me worried too :roll: ..the lock on ours is the same type as yours...no spares that is a problem. I wonder what other vehicles they were used on..it cannot be an exclusive to Autosleepers lock...it looks very much like a lot of other automotive locks of that era...if only you could identify it or what other vehicles used it you may be able to get a replacement from a breakers yard.

mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Matbe

I'd try that Graham guy. He's dead helpful and if you mention the forum (I've just told him I'd posted his deatils on here) he'll think we're the pigs bits


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Mymojo

I have been out and had a look at the lock on mine, I think they are all the same in that era and I have noticed that the key hasWBH stamped on it (it is an original) this indicates that the locks are manufactured by Weston Body Hardware. They have a web site :

Link To Weston Body Hardware website

I have not searched it or anything that is up to you...but if you get anywhere with them please report back here...it will come in handy :wink:

mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

I have now had time to search the website and it look as though they still list the lock:

Link to PDF technical sheet for the lock

To find it I used the search index and the handle/lock is listed as B28, DIECAST FLUSH 'FLAP' HANDLES.

Mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

>clicky<

Towards the bottom is B28 that looks like ours

But it's the other bit that connects to the striker that he says he can't get and I've looked through that website and can't see any


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

You beat me to it


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

looks like they still make the other part ..the latch.

Link to the PDF of latch

this one looks a bit like the one on mine.

It is a D20 Latch, or maybe it is the D21

I think it would be worth contacting the technical department ther and talking nicely to someone...in the hope they take an interest ... the factory is in redditch ..not to far to get to from your neck of the woods.

mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll give it a go mike , cheers

Dave


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Email sent


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Its interesting that Cheltenham Laminates told you that you had the old one fitted. 

We had our outer replaced last year by them and very good they are too. When we got home a relative was looking who has a 1996 Executive his was the same as ours a 2000 model, which was the latest according to CL

Out of interest they do the complete shell not just the doors and will quite happily undertake body repairs to any of the monocoques


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Update time.....bad news

The latch mechanism is still available but the B28 is not. I spoke to one of their distributors (very helpful lady called Gale) who rang someone at WBH called Dean. He confirmed Cheltenham Laminaters have had to change locks on Autosleepers and gave her the new part numbers. Seems Grahams telling the truth. Gales advice was to call all distibuters and see if anyone had a B28 on the shelf (there are only 3 listed and I've called the Birmingham one already).


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

best of luck with the other two.....

But if no luck then it looks as though you are going to have to bite the bullet and get the job done at Chelt laminates ...I am sure that they will do a good job.

Also after our research we now know that any of us with the same problem will have to go down the same expensive repair route.  

Mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Also had the following email from WBH direct

Hello Mr. Meigh,

Thank you for your enquiry.

The handles shown on page B29 are available. 

However, the original latch from 1998 is now obsolete as it became very low volume and uneconomical to continue. 

Regards, 

MARY PARKER
SALES OFFICE MANAGER 
WESTON BODY HARDWARE
CROSSGATE ROAD
PARK FARM INDUSTRIAL ESTATE
REDDITCH
WORCESTERSHIRE
B98 7SN
UNITED KINGDOM

TEL: +00 1527 516060

FAX: +00 1527 526060


@ Dodger - I'm going to CL tomorrow so hopefully we'll get the same service as you
Cheers

Dave


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Update

I had the lock done (£170). Apparantly the old locks could be opened when locked by repeatedly pulling on the outside latch 8O . The new ones, when locked, totally disengage the mechanism.

When you visit the factory you see all the pods in the various stages of build.

Quite interesting.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

*Door Lock*

Have a look at a British Leyland, yes British Leyland Allegro or Marina at the breakers yard


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

On our late A/S Talisman, 1992, we installed a Safeguard deadbolt in addition to the lock. This was so superior we used that all the time, not bothering to use the original lock.
I tried to find a link, but no joy, and insufficient time for a detailed search (but it sounds like you have fixed it anyway)

Enjoy your trip


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi MyMojo

Glad to hear that everything went well at Cheltenham Laminates.

and Dbnosey thanks for that.... I knew that the older lock handles were also used on a car just could not remember which one.

mike


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

@ Bagshanty if you ever find the link to where you got the deadbolt from let me know

Cheers


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

we bought it long before I'd ever heard of the Internet, but I should have some info somewhere. I'll have a quick look tonight, but we're off to Norway tomorrow - remind me with a PM in a few weeks if I forget


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

will do


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Got some links for you:

http://www.sleep-c-cure.co.uk/

http://essanjay.co.uk/

http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/pages/moreinfoa.asp?recordid=2532060&cid=880&afid=105749

Hope they're of some use.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Or, of course, from 'our' own Outdoorbits site:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/5_23

Sorry Nuke - should have put this one first 

Gerald


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

... that's not what I had in mind, mine were a lot cheaper.

I found the original article from MMM (May 1997) (I hope you're impressed! I am!) Cost then was £12.95 inc delivery 

Safeways Ltd, 10 Grange Mount Birkenhead L43 4XW 0151 653 3414. The contact name then was Dave Cassidy. I hope they are still around, they were very helpful. It fitted into the door just below the original lock, and I didn't have any real problems doing it.

Note it is an externally locked bolt, not a latch, so you couldn't operate it from inside.

I can scan the article, but not until I get back from Norway.

Now I think about it, I might fit one to my Rapido


----------

